# Your favorite pic of yourself riding



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I probably have to go with one that killclimbz took of me. This is in the backcountry at Butler Gulch on Halloween Day.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

my favorite pic of me riding.........in my friends drift car :cheeky4:











i dont have anybody to go boarding with and take fun pictures with  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

slaying some deep freshie in the sidecountry at the canyons sometime this season.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## jslim39 (Jan 14, 2009)

Haha this is the only one I've really got


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh how I love Timberline


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I like this one from earlier this year


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

best one I have of me doing a bad jump ahahahaaaa


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ Wow ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Teton Pass, WY


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

No necessarily my fave, but I like this one from this season... wish I had more pics on natural terrain. You guys have some sweet ones...


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

cant decide b/t a couple...


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

^ i recognize that c bow, we had some epic battles earlier this season.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> No necessarily my fave, but I like this one from this season... wish I had more pics on natural terrain. You guys have some sweet ones...



Here's a quick half-assed rendition of what that could be like


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Here's a quick half-assed rendition of what that could be like


Haha, props IE! **right click, save as**


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

how is this?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha, incredible... literally.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Lucky it has been p-shopped, because at that height, you sure are not gonna make it!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

carvebeast said:


> ^ i recognize that c bow, we had some epic battles earlier this season.


yes yes, as did we.....1st couple attempts, i didnt even have the speed to get on it...then outta know where, i hit the thing perfectly, bs 3/4 away around and ride off switch....so the next morning im feeling a little confident on it, hit it with way too much speed, pop over the other side and fall the 8-9 feet straight down on my shoulder and separated it, ouch...

as for the photoshop jobs...do me next, do me next!!!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome pics everyone. If you want to win some free schwag for your pics, check out the contest we just released:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn.../38811-snowboard-addiction-photo-contest.html


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

that isnt really me. i would break both of my legs if i tried that.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> that isnt really me. i would break both of my legs if i tried that.


Yeah, we already knew that.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

really huh? seems like the other guy was impressed by my jump


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> really huh? seems like the other guy was impressed by my jump


Usually people that only ride 11 days a season don't get down like that... of course, this could have been done when you were still a sponsored pro .


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This is mine right now. Supposed to have more coming, but my friend has to sort through a ton he took from that weekend.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^ Gotta love a little bonk .


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> ^^^ Gotta love a little bonk .


This particular one was so fun lol. Right after it, just a few feet away was another set. Bonk ride bonk! We all put a pretty gnarly dent into it. I can tell ski patrol was pissed off at us.

One funny skier behind us saw us doing it and slapped it with his pole rofl.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Leo said:


> One funny skier behind us saw us doing it and slapped it with his pole rofl.


Lol, win. Reminds me of beating the edge of the ridge so you can see over in G.N.A.R.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

leo is that your blank?

If so, how is it holding up for you? I only have about 5 days on mine and im sure youve got more than that. Ive been riding my other board the rest of the season.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> leo is that your blank?
> 
> If so, how is it holding up for you? I only have about 5 days on mine and im sure youve got more than that. Ive been riding my other board the rest of the season.


No, I don't have a blank. That board in the pic is a 2012 Forum Holy Moly that's also covered in snow 

And my season this year wasn't very much. A baby will do that to a guy lol. But when he's 5... GAME ON!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ohh for some reason i though you were one of us that picked one up. Hmm oh well.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Leo said:


> This is mine right now. Supposed to have more coming, but my friend has to sort through a ton he took from that weekend.


the lighting on that photo's quality!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

This is from Vail in late December. Unfortunately it was snowing most of the trip so we didn't get too many quality pictures. I like this one because it's rare for someone 6'3 to get into powder up to their waist.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> This is from Vail in late December. Unfortunately it was snowing most of the trip so we didn't get too many quality pictures. I like this one because it's rare for someone 6'3 to get into powder up to their waist.


How about a 6'1 guy up to his nipples?









From Vail Pass in mid December. Damn that was a good month...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As far as my favorite pic goes, it still is from Grizzly Gulch on April 7, 2007.










I have yet to get a more stellar pic of Cody and myself doing our thing.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> How about a 6'1 guy up to his nipples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tit Deep!!! Actually I screwed up the dates... it was late January not December. That said we picked one of the best weeks to be out there. We got something like 4feet in the 5 days we rode. The back bowls were super deep and I wish we would have gotten some riding shots back there because I definitely hit spots that were chest deep a couple of times. Life and perspective changing trip for me. Basically ruined the rest of my season back here on the east coast lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Riding out West will do that to you. There is nothing like it in the US but the West unfortunately. 

We were definitely getting hammered then. Then again, it really hasn't stopped. Looking like another 2 feet will have fallen in the past week by Sunday. Maybe more. Then again, it's weather and it can be fickle. Vail on a powder day is definitely magical. Glad you got some! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

eddiethebus said:


> the lighting on that photo's quality!


Yea. It was a professional shot on a Cannon 7D. He's the guy that does our company product photos and shots from our events. He was stoked to get some action shots that weekend. He has lots more, just waiting for him to do his round of edits when he has time.

He got some sick shots of the Forum reps. They threw down. I'll post some up in the future when he gets all the shots done.

This pic I posted looks better full size, but it's too big haha.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

its one of my favorite ones, i like the pictures where you really cant see me


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

i need to get some better pictures, this is like the only one i have, its from a race this past year.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

new ones from today, taken by snowvols


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> Lol, win. Reminds me of beating the edge of the ridge so you can see over in G.N.A.R.


My hill is so small.. and soon as I started instructing skiing ;the first thing I teach these kids (not so much the adults lol) to leave the lift.... ride to the edge, whack the shit out of the lip and make it all useless for myself and other riders trying to throw jumps off in the hopes to score easy snowbunny....

and then ride down the gentle slope in a pizza wedge  muahahahahahhaha.. 



P.S. I tell them to tell the other instructors that snowboarding is gay and that they are way better than them at skiing.


----------

